# Can anyone identify the shopping cart used by this site?



## ExtraGood (Mar 9, 2012)

Proverse | positive poetics

It's a Wordpress site with checkout built into it. Would anyone happen to know which shopping cart they're using?

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's a Paypal cart.


----------



## ExtraGood (Mar 9, 2012)

splathead said:


> It's a Paypal cart.


I know that much. I was hoping someone would recognize which application it is or where I can get it.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

It could be anything. They would have taken osCommerce or any open source cart and modified it. Folks do it all the time.

Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ExtraGood said:


> I know that much. I was hoping someone would recognize which application it is or where I can get it.


What do you like about it that's different than the other Wordpress e-commerce solutions out there?


----------



## Steamworx (Aug 1, 2012)

Wordpress and WP e-Commerce plugin: WordPress › WP e-Commerce « WordPress Plugins


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

splathead said:


> What do you like about it that's different than the other Wordpress e-commerce solutions out there?


This is a good question from Joe @ Splathead. I also recommend you check out his web site. Joe what platform are you running on?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tqualizerman said:


> This is a good question from Joe @ Splathead. I also recommend you check out his web site. Joe what platform are you running on?


Thanks Michael. We use Shopify.


----------



## sa10aek (Jul 26, 2012)

woo commerece


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

Its the Wordpress WP e-commerce plugin. I looked at the code of the checkout page and it calls from a location called wp-e-commerce.


----------

